# KDS "Wet Sand Training" (finishing what I've started)



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Everyone.
Finally as promised, here is my write up of how I finished wet sanding the rest of my car after Kelly's (KDS) training.

www.kdskeltec.co.uk

email [email protected]

phone 01634581560

This is a long write up, so I apologise if you get bored, but this was a huge job, well certainly much more work than I've ever done on a car before.
If you haven't seen the original post, here's the link;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250717

As you can see from the other post, Kelly and I wet sanded and polished back the bonnet and front wings on 1 of my training days, this left the rest of the car for me to do alone at home.
I don't use this car every day, but I do need to use it here and there, so I decided to tackle 1 panel at a time, and then polish it back up. Kelly said he would sand the whole car in 1 go in 1500, then 2000 etc etc. I opted to do 1 panel at a time for 2 reasons, firstly so I could use the car without it looking terrible, covered in sanding marks, and secondly, if I wasn't doing something quite right, I would learn to improve my technique from panel to panel. However due Kelly's level of training, I fortunately had no issues to contend with at all.
Next stage was to tackle the roof, so Kelly supplied me with the poly wrap (covering complete car) to protect the panel gaps from being contaminated with clear coat residue running everywhere. This took quite some time to mask up the whole area, but it's well worth spending the time to do this well, saves lots of cleaning after wet sanding.




























On with the wet sanding, this was started with 1500 paper, with plenty of water flooding the panel to keep it all clean, this then ended up on the garage floor, which then froze, (note to self, don't try this in the coldest part of winter again). It's not easy to wet sand and ice skate at the same time !




























I then moved up through the higher grades of paper, 2000, 2500 and 3000










I also wanted to sand right to the edges of each panel, including the door pillars, mirrors and bumpers. I chose to do this after looking at Kelly's BMW M3, those of you that have seen his car will know what I mean, it looks flawless, but I expect Kelly would still like to spend more time on it, to improve it even more knowing what he is like.

The roof after sanding with 3000 paper, almost starting to shine.










Door pillar, starting to machine polish back the shine.










The roof during polishing stage.










Here's a picture of the clear coat residue left on the garage floor.










During the roof polishing stage.










The roof after polishing and wiped down with IPA to remove filling oils etc.










I can't remember how long I spent on each panel TBH, but I think overall I did take about 15-18 days to finish the whole car, I'm mad, I know!!
Well more importantly I think kelly is mad to tackle this sort of work on a regular basis , and its on 50k plus new cars too !

Next panel, the tailgate.



















I got a bit carried away and forgot to take photos, so I don't have too many of the tailgate I'm afraid. This proved to be quite a difficult panel to get right after the roof. The roof is a flat large area, but the tailgate had lots of curves and angles to contend with. This is where I realised sanding right to the edges, takes SO much more time to polish out. As they say I've started, so I had to finish.
The tailgate polished back up.










The rear o/s wing part sanded.










Again, another tricky panel, lots of edges and the filler cap to take a lot of care over.










And after, ready for refining.



















By now I was getting a little more confident, so I taped up the o/s rear and front doors together, once I had finished these I could at least say I had 1 whole side of the car completed.














































Starting to bring the rear door back to its former glory.



















1 side complete, at last !!!



















So, onto the rear bumper, this proved to be extremely difficult to do, so many shapes to contend with, but like most things, once I had finished it, It seemed well worth the effort.





































And the rear bumper polished up, in this picture you can see the difference in the finish of the bumper/tailgate compared the the rear n/s wing, yet to be wet sanded.










Moving onto the n/s rear wing.










And onto the n/s doors.




























Then start to machine polish.














































And finally the front bumper, another very tricky job.



















After polishing



















So after weeks of terrible weather, I finally managed to get the car outside to inspect the finish in daylight. I found it also helps to stand back a little distance and look from all different angles. Any defects that did notice I marked with a marker pen ( another top tip from Kelly ). The reason for this is, you may see a defect in 1 light source, but not in another.























































Metallic pop!










I then corrected any slight blemishes, and then machine polished the whole car with a finishing polish to add more gloss to the finish.
In all of the finished photos above the car has no protection on, it's just been wiped down with IPA.
Kelly suggested my car would be good to try a new (top secret, not yet released) sealant on. This sealant needs to be applied at 20 degrees or above for the ultimate performance and correct boding to sufaces.
so I arranged a date with Kelly that we could use his oven to apply this product. At this point Kelly hadn't seen my car since we completed the bonnet and front wings. So a few days prior to applying the sealant I took the Golf over to Kelly's unit for his staff to inspect. I wanted them to be very honest with me, I wanted them to point out anything I had missed. Now I had checked and checked the finish, with as many different light sources that I have to hand, I was reasonably confident that I had got the finish as good as I possibly could. Kon's got the KDS lights out and showed me some different light angles to show defects. These lighting positions did show some very light sanding marks, around the door handles and some panel edges, which we marked up. I then went home and corrected these areas, ready for the sealant application.

"KDS Kelly's Mystery Sealant" Application

On my arrival at KDS I met another of Kelly's pupils, (I won't mention his name) he was blown away with the finish on my car, I'd like to say thank you to him for saying what he said about it, and good luck with your business.

We first washed the car off, then air dried the water off it, just to remove any dust/dirt etc from my 2 mile drive.










Then the car was driven into the KDS oven. 
Then Kon's and I gave the car another thorough IPA wipe down using new microfibre cloths, to the perfectly clean the paint, glass and plastic trim surfaces for the sealant to bond to.










The panels needed to be at least 20 degrees prior to application. So we left the oven to do its thing.










After a few minutes we checked the temperature of the panels.










Now this sealant was the most straight forward product I've ever applied to a car, once the conditions are correct that is. 
It's literally a wipe on, wipe off product. It leaves no messy residue, seals plastic trim and glass at the same time. 
So you have none the worry of getting the coating on the wrong surfaces etc. You do need be very very clean in your work methods, using copious amounts of new microfibre cloths.










So after covering the whole car, and removing residue as we went ( covering about half a panel at a time). 
Then we sealed up the oven and heated the car back to around 20 degrees again, for the next layer of sealant. 
In total we applied 4 layers all over the car, followed by another warm up in the oven.
I must say the oven made a great change from my freezing garage.










All we needed now were some picture of the finished article.














































And finally the certificate from KDS.










I would like to finish this thread by thanking Kelly and his team for making me feel welcome and at ease. 
As I said in the 1st thread, I'm not a PRO, I only do this for my own pleasure, but Kelly never made me feel like I never knew enough to start with. 
I have learnt a huge amount from Kelly, worth every penny !! Thanks again.

If your interested in seeing the Golf, it will be 1 of the many cars displayed at the KDS open day on Sunday April 1st.

Any comments and questions welcome

Steve


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks absolutely incredible mate.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Congratulations Steve for trying this but mostly for the results. It looks stunning.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Good lord


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Look amazing. Congratulations on completing this epic adventure!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

that is phenominal mate and a really testimony to great training and your own hard work and dedication to apply what you had learnt!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's pure perfection, very well done Steve. See you on 1st...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely... :argie:

Well done, car looks great.....

:thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Are paint depth guages all really expensive?
All seem to be £180+?

I'd love to learn wet sanding but without one it's too risky.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Absolutely awesome. The depth and gloss to the paint is outstanding. Great write up, thanks.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Whats the rough ball park figure on a Wet Sanding course like that?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

stunning


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

Stunning, simply stunning.

Davy


----------



## Panther (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks great! Will be good to see it in the "flesh" on Sunday!!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Well done, mate! Nice with all the documentation as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

Amazing finish!


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! :argie::argie::argie::argie:

How many hours in total did you spend wet sanding?

The results speak for themselves, top work! :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

What an unbelievable depth of shine. You've got to be chuffed with that. Well done!


----------



## gt5000 (Mar 6, 2012)

Realy great!!


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

Great result!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work!!!!!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

That is amazing :argie:


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

That's properly mental and all credit to you.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great thread and I great read.
Great work as well car looks awsome.
Polish and pad combo did you use for the polishing stage?


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

That looks really good, looks amazing would love to see it in the flesh, makes everything else look dull!

I can see wet-sanding like this becoming more main stream with results like that and the modern paint on cars having more and more orange peel etc


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

shuggett said:


> The roof during polishing stage.


Question for you Steve - at what stage of that set was the above pic taken? I am assuming it was just after you had spread the polish but I did wonder if it was towards the end of that set.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow, now that looks awesome. Wanna do mine?!?


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Stunning mate!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Steve the new sealant you used was that the new one from Gtechniq ?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

One of best finish I have seen on this forum great job :thumb:


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

what a fantastic job mate really really well done, you have taken the car to the next level and beyond well impressed. :thumb:


----------



## Kaz_CC (Jan 23, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

twoscoops said:


> that is phenominal mate and a really testimony to great training and your own hard work and dedication to apply what you had learnt!


I can't take all the credit, without Kelly's excellent training, I wouldn't of had a clue where to start.
Many thanks
Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> That's pure perfection, very well done Steve. See you on 1st...


Thanks Russ,
see you on the 1st, it's about time we actually met in person, ha
Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Are paint depth guages all really expensive?
> All seem to be £180+?
> 
> I'd love to learn wet sanding but without one it's too risky.


The more basic types are around that price, however whilst on my training with Kelly, we did a bit of a Paint Thickness Gauge shoot out 'test' kind of thing.
We did take a lot of pictures of all 5 different gauges that we had between us.
The results were totally shocking!!!
I will post a small thread on this topic soon.
Top Tip, don't buy the cheapest!
Thanks for your comment

Steve


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

That is crazy! Fantastic work!


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Rob_Quads said:


> Whats the rough ball park figure on a Wet Sanding course like that?


Kelly offers 11 different course programmes I believe, however they all take different time scales to learn.
If you email Kelly at "[email protected]" or call 01634 581560, I'm sure KDS 
will help you, regarding costs etc.
Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Panther said:


> Looks great! Will be good to see it in the "flesh" on Sunday!!


Look forward to meeting you there.
thanks
Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Optimus said:


> ABSOLUTELY STUNNING! :argie::argie::argie::argie:
> 
> How many hours in total did you spend wet sanding?
> 
> The results speak for themselves, top work! :thumb:


I'm not 100% sure how long just the wet sanding took, but I would guess about 50/60% of the overall time. Some panels are more complex than others, and therefore a great deal more care must be taken whilst wet sanding these areas.
As an example the bumpers took forever to do, whereas the doors were quite straight forward.
Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> Great thread and I great read.
> Great work as well car looks awsome.
> Polish and pad combo did you use for the polishing stage?


I used Scholl S3, followed by S17 on Chemical Guys pads.
Thankyou for you nice comments

Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

johnnyguitar said:


> Question for you Steve - at what stage of that set was the above pic taken? I am assuming it was just after you had spread the polish but I did wonder if it was towards the end of that set.


From memory it was just after I started that set, but it was a while ago now.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

chillly said:


> Steve the new sealant you used was that the new one from Gtechniq ?


I'm sworn to secrecy !!!!!!!!!!!

All may be revealed and launched at the KDS open day, I'm not sure.

Steve


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

That's the 'money shot' :thumb:

you could dive into that paint


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Alzak said:


> One of best finish I have seen on this forum great job :thumb:


Thats very nice of you to say that
many thanks
Steve


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Absolutely Gorgeous Finish :argie:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic read, car looks stunning to say the least.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Great thread, great read and stunning results.

Well done.


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Update on the new sealant.

beading shot !


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

how about a close up pic then

on steves bonnet , we had trouble trying to make the water droplets stay still to take the photo , on the sides it was impossible to actually get any water stick to surface for photos










insane beeding , the best i have ever viewed :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Pictures now working !!!

Steve


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Saw this in the flesh today... it looked great!


----------



## grayz (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow! Thats alot of dedication right there, and the results speak for themselves.
Fantastic finish. And your car is gorgeous!


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG, that looks superb!!! :argie: Certainly inspired me to think more seriously about a training course! Were you nervous starting to wet sand your car, seeing as it's nearly new (and expensive) to begin with? Not like an old bonnet! :buffer:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> how about a close up pic then
> 
> on steves bonnet , we had trouble trying to make the water droplets stay still to take the photo , on the sides it was impossible to actually get any water stick to surface for photos
> 
> ...


Awesome photo, that new Gtechniq sealant looks likes a real winner.......:thumb:


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

P200MSD said:


> OMG, that looks superb!!! :argie: Certainly inspired me to think more seriously about a training course! Were you nervous starting to wet sand your car, seeing as it's nearly new (and expensive) to begin with? Not like an old bonnet! :buffer:


Hi,

Yes it was a little nerve racking at 1st, but Kelly taught me very well, I can't recommend him enough, well worth the time and money.

As each panel got polished back up, it gave me more confidence in what I was doing.

Practising on a scrap bonnet is 1 thing, but on the real panels, like the wings etc, it's much more tricky. So many curves and styling lines to deal with.

If your interested in Kelly's courses, I suggest your book it asap, I know he is very busy through the summer months.

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I have to say, that is one impressive result! :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Your car looked stunning mate, saw it last weekend. The EXO is an amazing product, cant wait for its release. I am tempted to book a course with Kelly, but cant make the time at the moment. 
Crazy beading there as well :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning Work...:thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Superb work and great attention to detail.....


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

David Proctor said:


> Superb work and great attention to detail.....


Thanks David


----------



## Gduncan (Mar 18, 2012)

really enjoyed reading this write up and seeing all the panels done individually. What an amazing finish you have there.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

Definition of Flawless: look below










Awesome, awesome result. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing


----------



## Globy (May 9, 2011)

I understand the part of acquiring knowledge, but why wet sand a brand new car?

PS: Great worke you've done!! :car:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Gob smacked! Fantastic


----------



## Dtfrith (May 22, 2010)

Truly amazing really pushes me to what car to get next and sign up to a training course.


----------



## twink (Mar 31, 2012)

Stunning mate. Cant wait to get a spare panel and have a go at this


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

HOLY ****!!!! 
That looks amazing, the depth of shine is outstanding truly brilliant work!


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

Globy said:


> I understand the part of acquiring knowledge, but why wet sand a brand new car?
> 
> PS: Great worke you've done!! :car:


Out of the factory they have "orange peel" the wet sanding flats this out to leave a "glass/mirror finish"

Great work by the way, it car looks amazing


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

*Looks superb, would love to see it in the flesh*


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

That is an unbelievable finish.......How long did the training course take?


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Just stunning work - well done.


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

great great work buddy!!


----------



## Jose Sepulveda (Feb 25, 2012)

MY GOD !! GREAT GREAT WORK !

congrats !


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

fraz101 said:


> That is an unbelievable finish.......How long did the training course take?


It took me 2 days with Kelly, but this could vary depending on how quickly you pick it up.
My other thread has bit more detail about the training.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250717

Steve


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

this is amazing!! well done


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

great work


----------



## KneeDragr (Dec 5, 2011)

carbonangel said:


> Good lord


+1

Utterly amazing.


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

fraz101 said:


> That is an unbelievable finish.......How long did the training course take?


I had 2 days training with Kelly, but it may vary from person to person, depending on how quickly they pick up the technique etc. I'm sure some of the PRO's would learn more quickly than I did.

Thanks for your kind comments
Steve


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Nicely done mate! 2 questions...

1. Did you wet sand by hand only or did you use a block in your hand?
2. What exact grades did you use and did you do just the one pass on each grade?

(sorry if you've already answered this)

Cheers,
Chris
:thumb:


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

ckeir.02mh said:


> Nicely done mate! 2 questions...
> 
> 1. Did you wet sand by hand only or did you use a block in your hand?
> 2. What exact grades did you use and did you do just the one pass on each grade?
> ...


Hi Chris,

This was all done by hand, using 1500, 2000,2500 and 3000 papers.
I used 1500 until the orange peel disappeared, then moved up to the higher grades until the paint starts to get a shine.
It does vary of course, on the depth of paint to start with etc etc.
My other thread may help you more.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=250717

I can't recommend Kelly's (KDS) courses enough.
He'll teach you all you need to know about wet sanding.
I certainly wouldn't attempt wet sanding, without Kelly's training to be honest, it's definitely a "hands on" thing to learn.
Reading instructions is never a substitute for practical experience in my opinion.

Thanks for reading the thread
Steve


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The golf's got some serious shine to the paint, I have never seen a VW with so much gloss and reflectivity, I have now, Great work on the whole process :thumb:


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

WOW! nice.


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

Great results! i have the "fear" when it comes to wet sanding, cant bring myself to do it you are a braver man than i but amazing results!!!!!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

shuggett said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> This was all done by hand, using 1500, 2000,2500 and 3000 papers.
> I used 1500 until the orange peel disappeared, then moved up to the higher grades until the paint starts to get a shine.
> ...


Thanks very much mate! I'm in the process of setting up my own detailing business and in a year or two would like to go down the wetsanding route, i would like to undertake a training course by Kelly at KDS first ofcourse. I have fully wetsanded and machine polished my boat back from the brink and machine polished many cars by rotary/da and i know there is no better look than a fully wetsanded car like your golf, looks amazing!!, flawless.

By hand do you mean literally by hand as you get a better feel for the paint and it's easier for curved panels like bumpers etc or did you use a sanding block on the flat panels like roof etc?

Thanks very much for your advice and help!! :thumb:

Chris


----------



## S999srk (Apr 23, 2012)

Can I ask how much the wet sanding course is with KDS. I would very interested to learn my own car and family vehicles. 
Great looking golf Steve it really is shining.


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

S999srk said:


> Can I ask how much the wet sanding course is with KDS. I would very interested to learn my own car and family vehicles.
> Great looking golf Steve it really is shining.


Thank you for your kind comments.
If you email Kelly (KDS) [email protected], he will establish what training you need and quote you a price.
Kelly is very down to earth, easy to talk to, and he doesn't put you on edge.

Steve


----------



## Christiaan (Jan 14, 2011)

Fantastic! And a great write up. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Holy crap that is awesome! You must be so happy with result. Well done you :thumb:


----------



## slammed172 (Aug 17, 2008)

Incredible.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

This is by far the best finish i have seen on this site........Truly outstanding dude


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

epic that is all


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Brilliant!!!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

you're crazy man! but the finish! mindblowing! it's like a mirror! 
it's was worth all that time you spend on it!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

that finish is ridiculous ! nice one !


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Stunning work. Chapeau


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

This thread has truly astonished me, what an amazing job you've done to the golf. I really want my octavia doing however really want KDS Training first. You have inspired me to make the 200 mile journey to have the training and get it done to my car.

WELL DONE!!!!


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Was the sealant put on in the bay too? If so i'm guessing it's silicone free? Which i'm surprised at.

To get in the small areas that normally wouldn't get sanded and polished, did you use a small compounding end? As i've looked but never found one.. Or did you use a harder polishing head?


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Not posted for ages but this is outrageously good


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> This thread has truly astonished me, what an amazing job you've done to the golf. I really want my octavia doing however really want KDS Training first. You have inspired me to make the 200 mile journey to have the training and get it done to my car.
> 
> WELL DONE!!!!


Thankyou for your kind words.

I can't praise Kelly's training enough, I definately wouldn't of had a clue before the training. Kelly is is really easy to talk to, and he explains every detail in a way that makes sense, even to amateurs like me. Worth every penny.
I spoke to Kelly the other day, and I know he is very very busy at the moment, so if your keen to do the training, get in touch with him asap to get booked in.

Steve


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

shuggett said:


> Thankyou for your kind words.
> 
> I can't praise Kelly's training enough, I definately wouldn't of had a clue before the training. Kelly is is really easy to talk to, and he explains every detail in a way that makes sense, even to amateurs like me. Worth every penny.
> I spoke to Kelly the other day, and I know he is very very busy at the moment, so if your keen to do the training, get in touch with him asap to get booked in.
> ...


Iv emailed him this evening. As id be looking for training in the new year and give time to free up some cash as would need a hotel etc etc. You've definitely inspired me to give it a go.

Thanks


----------



## scotty76 (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely work. I've only just seen this post as result of hopping from the KDS thread that's bubbled back to the top on the front page. What has really puzzled me though is I am sure I saw this car heading into Reading one morning, a few months back but you seem to be in Kent?!  The registration and clarity of paint is what made it stand out.


----------



## Mop man (Nov 19, 2012)

That looks very good  I'm going to do mine after x mas


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

You must be well proud of that mate :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect and awesome work:argie:


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

Holy Scheizer that finish is unreal, tip of the hat sir, best read I've had on here in a long while.


----------



## jonny2112 (Apr 6, 2010)

What a great write up, and amazing work. The car looks ab fab.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Stunning, looks just perfect:thumb:


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

great work on the car


----------



## giveus-alook (Oct 12, 2011)

That's a fine looking car you got there, a lot of work put into it, fantastic results. Well done


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

top job , looks out of this world mate


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Massive respect although I wouldn't recommend any newcomers sand right up to swage lines. Asking for trouble if you are learning.


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

giveus-alook said:


> That's a fine looking car you got there, a lot of work put into it, fantastic results. Well done


Thanks very much.
The Golf is now for sale!!

Steve


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

What you thinking of getting next Steve? Saw you in the van last week that looking nice!

Matt


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

mattthomas said:


> What you thinking of getting next Steve? Saw you in the van last week that looking nice!
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt,

I've already got the next project, 24 years old !!

Here's part of it,

Can you guess what it is ?










Regards Steve


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

You dont hang around! 

Now i have to be honest i suck at old at guessing though im going to start my guessing of at an old school m3 or corrado? 

Matt


----------

